# Male hedghog pleasuring himself????



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont know why but every time i take out my male hedgehog etzio he like humps the ground kind of. Sometimes he like stretches his body out and goes crazy on the ground and like tears up the carpet and stuff. Sometimes he like falls over doing it and then gets back up. Its not WHS so i dont know what to do . He is in my lap right now playing and walking around but he has done that a few times already. Can i please get some replys for this im concerned for his safety.


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

I don't think there's much you can do about it, he's just...having a good time. All boy hedgehogs do it, some are very private about the matter, others will put on a show for your family. I think the falling over isn't anything to be concerned, my boy Loki does it every night, wakes up, eats his mealies, and then proceeds to have a humping fit to the point he flops over on his side, almost in a ball. Then he gets up and proceeds with his regular night.


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

alright then thanks. Yeah there is just a whole bunch going on with my male hedgehog right now haha. He is quilling and is grumpy and now he has humping fits haha. Well thank you so much i really really appreciate it.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Sounds like puberty :lol:


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

shaelikestaquitos said:


> Sounds like puberty :lol:


Hahaha....my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Hedgehoglover (Aug 14, 2010)

Haha


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

um....speaking of 'having a good time...<ahem>....well...I, uh, was watching Snarf a couple days ago and he half-curled up, then sorta tipped over and then he...um...well...seemed to 'have a good time' for a bit with his foot...then I could've sworn...he <ahem>...also used his mouth to...er..."help".

:? Could this be? I am just...curious...he obviously has no inhibitions about that kind of thing as he's 'wagged his weenie' at me twice this week... :shock:


----------



## Roni (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I must admit to catching Dennis "licking things" several times now. He also half curls up and falls over, then repeats the process for a few minutes when he first wakes up... so I think it's normal. Haven't seen Pygmy do it, but he really doesn't leave his house. All I can say is... boys are so gross!!! (but I guess we've got to put up with them LOL)


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

MissC said:


> um....speaking of 'having a good time...<ahem>....well...I, uh, was watching Snarf a couple days ago and he half-curled up, then sorta tipped over and then he...um...well...seemed to 'have a good time' for a bit with his foot...then I could've sworn...he <ahem>...also used his mouth to...er..."help".
> 
> :? Could this be? I am just...curious...he obviously has no inhibitions about that kind of thing as he's 'wagged his weenie' at me twice this week... :shock:


That is completely normal  Kashi does that too :lol: but only in the comfort of his own cuddle sack 
If I accidentally interrupt him he gets very mad and grumpy like "MA! GET OUTTA HERE!!" hahaha


----------

